# Iowa is now a Stand Your Ground state



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Guv. Terry Branstadt signed Iowa's Stand Your Ground bill this morning. 

IIRC, the law will take effect July 1st. This effectively negates the previous Duty to Retreat law regarding use of deadly force if a citizen believes their welfare or life is threatened by a criminal. 

This DOES NOT mean you can shoot the thief walking out your door toting your big screen. It merely removes your duty to retreat first when you are threatened with bodily harm. ..... a tool that I'm sure the criminal element just loved.

I'm sure there will be plenty of crybaby hardliners who claim the streets will be overflowing with blood. But they said the same thing 6 years ago when the Shall Issue law took effect.

Score a victory for the 2nd Amendment and us good guys!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Another state moves away from the Dark Side.

Even an animal will defend itself and its' home. What makes these legislators think humans are any different? You just can't win when you fight Mother Nature. It's best to just surrender gracefully to what is going to happen anyway.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Guv. Terry Branstadt signed Iowa's Stand Your Ground bill this morning.
> 
> IIRC, the law will take effect July 1st. This effectively negates the previous Duty to Retreat law regarding use of deadly force if a citizen believes their welfare or life is threatened by a criminal.
> 
> ...


Link for us ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to hear. MN will likely be right behind IA after the congress gets out of the holiday break. Constitutional Carry in MN is also in the Congress in MN, but may not quite make it. Stand your ground will in my opinion.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Good to hear. MN will likely be right behind IA after the congress gets out of the holiday break. Constitutional Carry in MN is also in the Congress in MN, but may not quite make it. Stand your ground will in my opinion.


IA is lucky enough to have enough votes outside Des Moines to push stuff thru that's widely endorced .... MN like IL has that big city voting bloc to contend with ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Check your state laws, but your "thief with your bigscreen" scenario could still actually be a "defense of property" situation. 
If he drops it, you are no-go for launch, but if he thinks it's worth his life and hangs on while running, it could be the last decision he makes.
In Texas, deadly force can be justified in "defense of property" to prevent them from fleeing with your property(2B). (Penal Code, Title 2 ,Chapter 9, Section 42, "DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY")

Sorry for that slight derailment.
Glad to hear the asinine "duty to retreat" is becoming less common across the nation.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Link for us ?


I can't find a link to the actual bill. Not sure if this is what was actually signed.

Branstad signs 'stand-your-ground' gun bill


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Check your state laws, but your "thief with your bigscreen" scenario could still actually be a "defense of property" situation.
> If he drops it, you are no-go for launch, but if he thinks it's worth his life and hangs on while running, it could be the last decision he makes.
> In Texas, deadly force can be justified in "defense of property" to prevent them from fleeing with your property(2B). (Penal Code, Title 2 ,Chapter 9, Section 42, "DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY")
> 
> ...


Actually, if some crumb-bum was totin' my bigscreen out the patio door, I'd shoot. Not him. The TV. I'd just tell the judge I didn't like the way the game was turning out. Oh, and yeah, sorry about the poor slob on the other side of it who ended up dead. Hmm. Well, maybe he shouldn't be stealing my TV when my team is losing.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Good to hear. MN will likely be right behind IA after the congress gets out of the holiday break. Constitutional Carry in MN is also in the Congress in MN, but may not quite make it. Stand your ground will in my opinion.


MN just as likely to vote to ban firearms.... become a sanctuary state.... and sue Iowa for their new law.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> MN just as likely to vote to ban firearms.... become a sanctuary state.... and sue Iowa for their new law.....


Hardly, but thanks for chiming in. Must be why both houses of the state congress are GOP controlled. 2.5 gun owners in MN have gotten suppressors legal last year and more to come.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Hardly, but thanks for chiming in. Must be why both houses of the state congress are GOP controlled. 2.5 gun owners in MN have gotten suppressors legal last year and more to come.


There are actually 2½ gun owners in Minnesota with suppressors? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Isn't it nice when the government reaffirms your inalienable rights?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> There are actually 2½ gun owners in Minnesota with suppressors? :vs_laugh:


Oops, suppose to be 2.5 million guns owners push got suppressors legalized.....:vs_wave:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Isn't it nice when the government reaffirms your inalienable rights?


There will be a time and place.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Oops, suppose to be 2.5 million guns owners push got suppressors legalized.....:vs_wave:


I'd like to see a photo of that half a person............


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Actually, if some crumb-bum was totin' my bigscreen out the patio door, I'd shoot. Not him. The TV. I'd just tell the judge I didn't like the way the game was turning out. Oh, and yeah, sorry about the poor slob on the other side of it who ended up dead. Hmm. Well, maybe he shouldn't be stealing my TV when my team is losing.


I get the tongue-in-cheek, but that would be reckless homicide, and you'd actually be jailed if that was your defense.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I get the tongue-in-cheek, but that would be reckless homicide, and you'd actually be jailed if that was your defense.


Reckless or not, legal or not, justifiable or not.............. shooting even the lowest of the snake-belly-in-a-wagon-wheel-rut lowlife still pretty much ruins your life.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Hardly, but thanks for chiming in. Must be why both houses of the state congress are GOP controlled. 2.5 gun owners in MN have gotten suppressors legal last year and more to come.


Then why did they vote to no longer recognize the ND class 2 and Utah (38 state) CCW permits?

We just passed Constitutional Carry...... your move....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Actually, if some crumb-bum was totin' my bigscreen out the patio door, I'd shoot. Not him. The TV. I'd just tell the judge I didn't like the way the game was turning out. Oh, and yeah, sorry about the poor slob on the other side of it who ended up dead. Hmm. Well, maybe he shouldn't be stealing my TV when my team is losing.


It's worth reading up on "stand your ground" examples. If he had his back to me as he ran with my new TV I wouldn't shoot. The legal hassles aren't worth it. But if he faced me then that TV could become a deadly weapon and game on.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Then why did they vote to no longer recognize the ND class 2 and Utah (38 state) CCW permits?
> 
> We just passed Constitutional Carry...... your move....


My move? I do not know why that issue would bother you seeing that you despise MN anyways...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Good to hear. MN will likely be right behind IA after the congress gets out of the holiday break. Constitutional Carry in MN is also in the Congress in MN, but may not quite make it. Stand your ground will in my opinion.


I'd be overjoyed if MN would find a good candidate to replace the fairy comedian twit that's posing as a congressmen - how the hell he got on the SCOTUS committee is beyond me - the DNC must know how useless the guy really is ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'd be overjoyed if MN would find a good candidate to replace the fairy comedian twit that's posing as a congressmen - how the hell he got on the SCOTUS committee is beyond me - the DNC must know how useless the guy really is ....


Both Senators from MN are markist scumbags. It took quite a bit of dem cheating to even get Franken elected. I am optimistic that MN will not only have a conservative Congress, but a Conservative Governor after the next election. Outside of Minneapolis/St. Paul, around Duluth and St. Cloud, MN is all conservative.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I am just saying that MN is a little bit more liberal that you are trying to portray.... yes the majority outside the cities isn't flaming liberal.. but they still voted for clinton, banned ND class 2 permit reciprocity, and declared MSP a sanctuary city... so when I said they are just as likely to become a sanctuary state or sue Iowa over their law, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the thought.... MN sued ND over the DAPL pipeline (it was originally supposed to go thru MN) and when the protests began and the camps got out of control and the county put out an EMAC request.... guess which neighboring state Gov. refused to even pass the request on to the sheriff depts??? that would be MN..... officers came from as far as LA.. but not MN...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Reckless or not, legal or not, justifiable or not.............. shooting even the lowest of the snake-belly-in-a-wagon-wheel-rut lowlife still pretty much ruins your life.


True, but shooting them for the wrong reason could end it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I am just saying that MN is a little bit more liberal that you are trying to portray.... yes the majority outside the cities isn't flaming liberal.. but they still voted for clinton, banned ND class 2 permit reciprocity, and declared MSP a sanctuary city... so when I said they are just as likely to become a sanctuary state or sue Iowa over their law, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the thought.... MN sued ND over the DAPL pipeline (it was originally supposed to go thru MN) and when the protests began and the camps got out of control and the county put out an EMAC request.... guess which neighboring state Gov. refused to even pass the request on to the sheriff depts??? that would be MN..... officers came from as far as LA.. but not MN...


I would never say that MN does not swing liberal. I know my share of liberals. I was trying to more accurately say that MN is more Purple than anything. I would bet that as soon as a conservative governor is put back into office in the next election, MN will be a friendlier state to work with.


----------

